# *.php3-Datei per *.bat starten



## uwee (17. August 2005)

Hallo an alle!!

Ich habe schon ein paar *.bat-Datein geschrieben, aber vor diesem Problem stand ich bisher nicht:

Ich habe eine *.php3-Datei, die ich mit einer *.bat-Datei öffnen will... Problem beim ganzen ist, dass Windows (XP) eine Datei mit der Endung php3 automatisch mit dem Editor öffnet. Diese Datei soll aber mit meinem Browser (Opera) geöffnet werden.
Ist es möglich, mit den Befehlen in der Shell soetwas wie "Ausführen mit..." zu programmieren?

Wenn nein, wie kann ich diese Datei dennoch in meinem Browser starten?

Vielen Dank!

UweE


----------



## CSANecromancer (17. August 2005)

Hmmm... das kommt jetzt darauf an.
PHP-Code wird zur Laufzeit interpretiert. Das übernimmt bei Webseiten normal der Webserver, auf dem die PHP-Seiten liegen. Also entweder brauchst du einen lokalen Interpreter für PHP oder die PHP-Datei, die du aufrufen willst, ist sowieso eine Datei auf einem Webserver.
Was das automatische Öffnen der Datei mit dem Browser angeht, so kannst du das über die Dateizuordnungen regeln: Explorer öffnen, Extras|Ordneroptionen|Dateitypen, dann php3 raussuchen, auf "Ändern" klicken, im neuen Fenster das Kontrollkästchen "Dateitypen immer mit dem Programm öffnen" aktivieren und aus der Liste der angebotenen Anwendungen deinen Browser raussuchen.


----------



## uwee (18. August 2005)

danke für die schnelle Meldung zu dieser späten Stunde

ich habe auf meinem Rechner xampp laufen, somit ist das kein Problem.

das mit dem automatischen Ausführen immer mit dem gleichen Programm habe ich schon eingestellt, über den von dir beschriebenen Weg kann ich auch nachprüfen und habe gesehen, dass mein Browser definitiv ausgewählt wurde.

Er führt die Datei zwar aus und der virtuelle Webserver läuft auch, aber leider wird in der Adresszeile der Pfad angezeigt, wie auf diese Datei zugegriffen wird. Das darf aber nicht sein.
Oben in der Adresszeile steht nun:
*file://localhost/D:/ARBEIT/apachefriends/xampp/htdocs/planer/welcome.php3*
Es muss aber drinstehen:
*http://localhost/planer/welcome.php3*

Kann ich das auch irgendwie mit der *.bat hinbekommen


----------



## Azi (24. September 2005)

Versuchs mal mit dem:

@echo off
set pfad=%1
start http://127.0.0.1/%pfad:~37%


----------

